# Swamp Shark surface drive



## Stumpalump (Jul 11, 2017)

Cool new boat.

[youtube]ialMIfrANrA[/youtube]

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ialMIfrANrA


----------



## Jim (Jul 11, 2017)

Insane! :beer:


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 11, 2017)

that is awesome.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jul 11, 2017)

:shock: :USA1: :beer: 

A


----------



## jethro (Jul 11, 2017)

That's crazy! I think I would be terrified to drive through some of those areas.


----------



## stinkfoot (Jul 11, 2017)

As one of my buddies posted when I shared this on our fishing forum, "Why just enjoy nature, when you can totally kick its ass"


----------



## FormerParatrooper (Jul 11, 2017)

I want one!


----------



## Jim (Jul 11, 2017)

stinkfoot said:


> As one of my buddies posted when I shared this on our fishing forum, "Why just enjoy nature, when you can totally kick it's ass"


 :LOL2:


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jul 12, 2017)

Awesome :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## gnappi (Jul 13, 2017)

Boy, I couldn't even begin to guess what the cost of repairs to that drive system and boat hull will be. Better someone else than me.


----------



## bobberboy (Jul 13, 2017)

As the resident wet blanket, I'll just suggest that by the time that guy gets through there won't be anything left to go out and enjoy. Boat-1, Nature-0 

Although they may look like watery wastelands, mangroves and wetlands are vital places for wildlife and preservation of shoreline. Louisiana is currently losing vast amounts of shoreline due to damage caused by human activities, with some estimates claiming wetland losses equivalent to up to 30 football fields per day. 

For the past several months I've been reading about the history of the Gulf of Mexico. Those of you local to the Gulf should be raising holy hell because of the degradation caused by oil extraction and the Corps of Engineers so-called improvements to waterways. The guy in the video is only adding to the problem as he tear-asses around leaving a wake of ground up wetland in his path.


----------



## Stumpalump (Jul 13, 2017)

bobberboy said:


> As the resident wet blanket, I'll just suggest that by the time that guy gets through there won't be anything left to go out and enjoy. Boat-1, Nature-0
> 
> Although they may look like watery wastelands, mangroves and wetlands are vital places for wildlife and preservation of shoreline. Louisiana is currently losing vast amounts of shoreline due to damage caused by human activities, with some estimates claiming wetland losses equivalent to up to 30 football fields per day.
> 
> For the past several months I've been reading about the history of the Gulf of Mexico. Those of you local to the Gulf should be raising holy hell because of the degradation caused by oil extraction and the Corps of Engineers so-called improvements to waterways. The guy in the video is only adding to the problem as he tear-asses around leaving a wake of ground up wetland in his path.



You Party Pooper!  

I don't see how anybody can watch it and not think the same thing but according to the "internet" they were running thru invasive Japaneese water plants. One plant can cover one acre in a year. It's like Kudsue or whatever that stuff was growing all over Georgia. I cleared a few paths every year in the Mullica River NJ thru Lilly pads but I bet today that would put a guy in prison.

Edit: Another company invented the tracked wheel chair so young busted up vets and wheelchair bound folks could hit the trails. Their promo vid showed them muddling and power sliding wet grass and such. Big mistake. Parks counties and cities banned them before they hit the market for environmental destruction. They creeped back into production thanks to folks like Bill O'reily that suporter them for vets.


----------



## WiskeyJaR (Jul 14, 2017)

I bet a "SJX" boat would hold up to any abuse that drive system could put out.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpR926L_f3I

Would be fun to run boats like that, as long as I didn't have to do the maintenance on them.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jul 14, 2017)

FYI the Swamp Shark retails for about $150,000. :shock:


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 14, 2017)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> FYI the Swamp Shark retails for about $150,000. :shock:




Might as well get two then. Hahah


----------



## Jim (Jul 15, 2017)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> FYI the Swamp Shark retails for about $150,000. :shock:



Ok then, Scratch that idea! :LOL2:


----------



## mtntop (Jul 17, 2017)

reminds me of airboating but a lot more damaging to the flora, however, it seems like a really fun boat to haul a$$ in. I wonder how many snakes, big spiders and wasp nests he picked up filming that piece?? (aggh, I hate spiders)


----------



## nowgrn4 (Jul 19, 2017)




----------

